# NI Maschine anyone still using ?



## synthpunk (Jan 21, 2017)

I like some of the expansions drum sounds but I'm not doing much beat programming currently and real estate in that area is becoming valuable for other things, thoughts?


----------



## mac (Jan 21, 2017)

I still use maschine. There's probably more maschine users than ever right now, although Akai just looked to have raised the bar somewhat. 

I definitely don't enjoy sequencing on there, but as an inspiring, fun instrument with a top class library, I love it. Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## SamplesSlave (Jan 22, 2017)

They're really committing to improve the experience in the sequencer. I'd read about it before you decide anything. Also, I first owned the Maschine MK1, and then bought the Maschine Studio. I love the Studio because I can make music without looking at, or touching a computer, which is the most inspiring workflow for me.

Below are the threads discussing the "future" of Maschine.

https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/maschine-2-6-a-quick-update.313298/
https://www.native-instruments.com/...on-the-future-of-the-sequencer-part-2.313148/
https://www.native-instruments.com/...-realtime-time-stretching-in-maschine.313443/
https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/an-update-on-the-future-of-the-sequencer.308076/


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 5, 2017)

I use it as a drum synth/sampler beat module and don't touch the sequencer at all. I really like the drum synths it has and the fact that you can host any VST synth to use drum presets from things like Zebra, Modular V etc, as well as process everything under one roof with its native plugins as well as your own...


----------



## pdub (Feb 5, 2017)

+1 for Maschine Studio! Very immersive, fantastic sounds. I love it for creating beats and starting songs. So easy for me to get a good vibe going. I also prefer stand alone to plugin mode. I then drag audio parts into my DAW and arrange away. I don't like arranging in Maschine. For my workflow is has been the best. I've been through Live/Push and other hardware drum machine/sequencers and always come back to Maschine.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,

Yup, +1 for *Maschine Studio.*

It is becoming my go to tool for beat creation, experimenting, even sampling. I like it a lot, and the amount of sounds it has access to just dwarfs anything else. I'm still learning some of the more advanced functions, but the more I use it, the more I'm liking it. 

I'm even thinking about adding NI *JAM*. Does anyone here use JAM with Maschine Studio ? would like to hear your thoughts about how you like your *Maschine Studio + JAM *Combo.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm definitely interested in the Jam. I was in Ableton Live for awhile before going back to Cubase and purchased a Push 2 as well. I loved step sequencing it was lots of fun and even did cinematic drum stuff with it. I never liked playing the pads melodically though, didn't work for me, but the Jam would add that Push sequencing workflow to Cubase so it's definitely on the radar...


----------



## Saxer (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine collects dust...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Mine collects dust...



Haha.. Mine did that for a while too  , but once I got to discover what it can do, it is super clean and shiny ! I feel I should have used it from day 1. 

I recommend you checkout some good video tutorials for Maschine Studio. 

I purchased *The Complete Guide to Maschine Studio* video tutorial series from LoopMasters. imho. it is one of the best tutorials for Maschine Studio I have watched. Totally worth it, I would highly recommend it if you want to enjoy using Maschine Studio, and benefit from what it offers you.

http://www.loopmasters.com/genres/121-Music-Courses/products/3347-Complete-Guide-to-Maschine-Studio

I hope this is helpful.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Mornats (Feb 12, 2017)

I've had a MkII for around a year now and got a Jam at Christmas. For beat making it's brilliant. I love the workflow too. I have an S61 keyboard as well so I really like the integration between the three. I'm finding that I'm making my own beats/drum patterns a lot more now instead of relying on the midi patterns in EZDrummer.

I love the Jam for arranging and swapping around patterns on the fly. It's made composition really intuitive and fast. I've got my keyboard, MkII and jam set aside from my PC with my monitors on either side and I'm rarely in front of the PC now. I actually did my most recent track entirely in Maschine instead of Reaper and did around 75% of it away from the keyboard. I only went back to the PC for mixing and moving around the compressor/EQ plugins for tweaking.

I've not explored all of the other features of Jam yet. I need to give step sequencing a go on it and experiment with the performance effects and the other features. For me it's been worth the price for the ability to navigate around scenes and patterns and swap them in and out quickly. It's fairly decent for adjusting track (group) volumes too although the touch strips aren't all that accurate for fine tuning I find. You can very quickly push volumes up and down to bring tracks forwards or push them back in the mix then fine tune them using the knobs on the MkII individually.

There are limitations, partly due to my inexperience with it though. I'm just starting to work out automation on it but I'm more comfortable in Reaper with that. I find it annoying that I can't have a pattern that stretches across multiple scenes although it seems to be possible to just keep playing in a 4 bar pattern and it will play across the other scenes too. There's still loads to learn!

All in all, it's massively improved my workflow. I can be more spontaneously creative with it as browsing sounds it nice and quick with Komplete Kontrol and moving whole scenes and patterns around is a cinch.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine finds it's way onto most projects that I work on.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2017)

guydoingmusic said:


> Mine finds it's way onto most projects that I work on.



Cool ! 

Does that include Orchestral Music Projects (if you produce that type) ?


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 12, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Mine collects dust...


My MKII is wrapped in the original plastic to avoid the excessive collection of dust.  However, it sits unused all the same until either:

A) Logic allows AU plugins to send MIDI out so I can use Maschine as a plug-in with the Maschine controller not in MIDI mode. (AU3 perhaps?) and/or
B) a Maschine software update allows for preserving audio routing when changing groups.

I know there are some workarounds, but these issues are workflow stompers. Unless I'm missing something? I suppose I could learn Ableton Live but that seems to defeat the purpose of why I got Maschine in the first place.
How do you work Maschine into workflow? Standalone and then Drag and Drop seems to be the best way to go for now, but that's a way of working that's far from fluid.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 12, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Cool !
> 
> Does that include Orchestral Music Projects (if you produce that type) ?


All over a film score that I recently finished. Of course, this was not a purely orchestral score by any means. But any hybrid type tracks - I absolutely love it. 

I also tend to program certain elements seperated. For instance - Kicks, Snares, Cymbals have their own separate groups. Once I have programmed an overall groove/loop, I export the audio from Maschine where I choose the source to be "Group Outputs". I then reimport all the elements into the session I'm working in. This way I can mute/unmute different instruments and grooves at different points or gradually introduce instruments as the track builds etc.

While it's not the optimal workflow for some... I have found that it's a great way for me to think outside the box with things. It actually helps me work faster.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2017)

guydoingmusic said:


> All over a film score that I recently finished. Of course, this was not a purely orchestral score by any means. But any hybrid type tracks - I absolutely love it.
> 
> I also tend to program certain elements seperated. For instance - Kicks, Snares, Cymbals have their own separate groups. Once I have programmed an overall groove/loop, I export the audio from Maschine where I choose the source to be "Group Outputs". I then reimport all the elements into the session I'm working in. This way I can mute/unmute different instruments and grooves at different points or gradually introduce instruments as the track builds etc.
> 
> While it's not the optimal workflow for some... I have found that it's a great way for me to think outside the box with things. It actually helps me work faster.



That's very interesting, and a nice tip ! 

Yes, working with Maschine Studio is making me think out of the box as well. There are many ways to work with it to keep the creative flow alive when producing. I like the Maschine Synthesized (not sampled) Drums a lot as well. Also using effects is something that I find quite necessary when working with Maschine Studio, and the possibilities are endless if you have lots of effects to experiment with. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## 5Lives (Feb 12, 2017)

I just ordered the Maschine Jam. Had the MK1, MK2, and the Mikro, along with a Push 2. Sold them all as was hard to get them to fit into a DAW workflow for me - apart from Push 2, which was the best of the bunch, but then I was stuck in Ableton. Maschine Jam might be able to finally bridge the gap for me.


----------



## Per Boysen (Feb 13, 2017)

5Lives said:


> apart from Push 2, which was the best of the bunch, but then I was stuck in Ableton.


Just for the record; we can use the third-party utility PXT-G to make a Push #1 or #2 control any software. Over here I use it to control Logic X and especially the option of assigning "computer key strokes" to Push buttons opens up a huge canvas for Logic control, given this DAW's extensive key commands support. With Logic/Push I typically play Kontakt instruments by the note pads while switching between alterations by the 12 buttons in the left column. Here's the link: 
http://www.nativekontrol.com/PXT-Live.html 

I also have Ableton Live, but prefer Bitwig that natively (by add-on script) supports the Push.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 13, 2017)

I also use PXT general. It's great to have Cubase and Live running side by side (not rewired). You can switch between Push Live and your custom Cubase template. 

I stopped using Maschine after they changed the way it works with DAW as plugin/Drag and export MIDI clips etc.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 13, 2017)

I use it in MIDI mode all the time, a change of interface for finger changes the way I play music and I often find myself going into unexpected/unexpored rhythmic & melodic territories.
Tabla was my first instrument as a child so playing with maschine is very intuitive and I can actually play very fast (unlike on keys).


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 13, 2017)

5Lives said:


> I just ordered the Maschine Jam. Had the MK1, MK2, and the Mikro, along with a Push 2. Sold them all as was hard to get them to fit into a DAW workflow for me - apart from Push 2, which was the best of the bunch, but then I was stuck in Ableton. Maschine Jam might be able to finally bridge the gap for me.


My thoughts and experience exactly...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 13, 2017)

I have it as part of one of my templates. I have a few percussion kits loaded into one of the groups which i then sequence in Logic by triggering scenes using midi notes. I much prefer to use drum pads for recording percussion parts (as opposed to my weighted keyboard).


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 14, 2017)

Did you notice ... *Maschine Update version 2.6* *is out ! 

https://www.native-instruments.com/...duction-systems/maschine-jam/new-in-maschine/*


----------



## pdub (Feb 14, 2017)

Cool! 

External CC MIDI is new but you've been able to sequence external MIDI already.


----------



## Levon (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone using Jam to control Bitwig? I've currently got Maschine Studio and Presonus Studio One 3. Thinking about purchasing Jam and Bitwig now that NI have added integration between the two. Would be interested to hear from anyone who has that combo. Is it worth the investment? (Thinking Bitwig might be better for my electronic focused tracks)


----------



## gpax (Feb 15, 2017)

So, it is OK to talk about Maschine here, lol? 

When I took the plunge with JAM in December, after assessing it's double-duty as a MIDI configurable device (with both CC automation and potential DAW control in mind), the creative potential of Maschine suddenly clicked for me as well, in tandem with the Mikro I seldom used, and my Komplete Keyboard I'd already been using for 1.5 years. The metaphors and overlap between the three devices running Maschine all made more intuitive sense, though with JAM becoming the catalyst.

But I can't fathom using the Mikro without JAM, and vice-versa, as the Mikro's velocity pads are essential, while the JAM workflow is far more advanced. To me, the KK keyboard makes it all one cohesive beast now. 

With respect to swapping to MIDI mode, and I mentioned this in another thread, I have essential CC's assigned to the touch strips on the JAM, adjacent to my desktop controller where I comp in all my orchestrations in Logic. It's a sweet spot that is working well for me (despite the tone in that thread debunking this). 

As for DAW integration, I am not a fan of the beta template for Logic, whereas the Bitwig integration (and Live) seem far more realized, though I don't use those. And, I already have full transport control in other devices.

Tip: As a MIDI device, I color code JAM's LED strips to match whatever CC is represented in Logic's editor, which makes visually referencing everything much more cohesive.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2017)

gpax said:


> So, it is OK to talk about Maschine here, lol?
> 
> When I took the plunge with JAM in December, after assessing it's double-duty as a MIDI configurable device (with both CC automation and potential DAW control in mind), the creative potential of Maschine suddenly clicked for me as well, in tandem with the Mikro I seldom used, and my Komplete Keyboard I'd already been using for 1.5 years. The metaphors and overlap between the three devices running Maschine all made more intuitive sense, though with JAM becoming the catalyst.
> 
> ...



Hi gpax,

Thanks for the interesting, and helpful feedback.

I use Maschine Studio, but don't have Jam yet, I'm evaluating it, and will most likely add it to my system in the near future. I'm not sure if having a KK Keyboard is something I need.

How useful do you find your KK Keyboard, compared to using any other Keyboard controller ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## mac (Feb 15, 2017)

If you use a lot of tonal sounds in maschine, it's really nice that you don't have to shift / pad mode to switch. Unfortunately you cant play one pad (lets say it a massive lead preset) on the keys, and the others on the studio simultaneously. Every time you hit a pad on the studio, the keyboard switches to that pad too.

Btw, I couldn't do without my KK keys now. It's all about that light guide for me when using Kontakt, it's brilliant.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 15, 2017)

(Sorry for the slight change in topic) I've got a quick question... I'm on PC Win7 here. If I boot my main system with Maschine plugged in, it ALWAYS ask me to run "Startup Repair". I have to keep it unplugged when I'm not using it. Contacted NI Support but that was worthless help and it took them nearly 4 weeks to respond to my messages. 

Just curious to see if any PC users have experienced the same problem. I have had the exact same issue on 2 different PC's.


----------



## gpax (Feb 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi gpax,
> 
> Thanks for the interesting, and helpful feedback.
> 
> ...


Hi Muziksculp, 

It is my main “desktop” keyboard for almost everything, though I still have my fully weighted StudioLogic NUMA as well. Running in MIDI mode (set up through NI Controller Editor), it has all I need for assigning the eight knobs, but also for now reassigning the “useless” pitch wheel for orchestral work to another CC (Expression). That is, when not using the Kontrol S with Komplete Kontrol, or in the Maschine workflow, as those settings take priority. 

With the JAM touch strips, it’s all like an extension of one controller now, including the Mikro’s pads which I’ll use for percussion (and have pages configured to work with different libraries, and for short string notes too). I did not intentionally set out to do all NI, except where it all dovetails into the flip side of working with Maschine now. 

I’m a fan of the NKS integration, particularly with multiple articulations patches (or something like Sonokinetic’s phrase libraries), though I only use this about thirty percent of the time in projects. On a personal note, the LED aspects of all of these things were a primary consideration for me as well, as I am visually impaired (these cues have made a huge difference). 

But I love the keybed, and after eighteen months of using it, I still find it enjoyable to play compared to an Akai I had (keys too tight for me), two different Novations (loose keys, some good features, terrible DAW integration), and a Nektar Impact (too cheaply made for my tastes) all of which moved in and out of that space over the course of three years. And, I’ve heard people love some of the above, and yet dislike the action on the Kontrol S synth-style keys, if not regard the features as lacking for some MIDI control use. So, it’s all subjective.

Cheers, G


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2017)

gpax said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> 
> It is my main “desktop” keyboard for almost everything, though I still have my fully weighted StudioLogic NUMA as well. Running in MIDI mode (set up through NI Controller Editor), it has all I need for assigning the eight knobs, but also for now reassigning the “useless” pitch wheel for orchestral work to another CC (Expression). That is, when not using the Kontrol S with Komplete Kontrol, or in the Maschine workflow, as those settings take priority.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 5Lives (Feb 16, 2017)

Contemplating whether I made a mistake with the JAM. I miss the truly hands on browsing and editing nature of the Push 2. Wondering if I should get that again or supplement JAM with a Maschine MK2. Also the sequencer software of Maschine is terrible compared to Ableton but then again, that's what Logic / Cubase is supposed to be for.


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 21, 2017)

What, if any, improvements to workflow could be made for Logic users now that Logic has been updated to include AU3 compatability?


----------



## mat1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you guys using it standalone or within your DAW? My hardware is also gathering dust but I sometimes use the vst to great little loops to use as audio


----------



## StillLife (Sep 9, 2017)

Maybe now, with the promising Maschine MK3 around the corner is a good time to warm this thread up. 

My 'story': I had an MK2, because, well, frankly I just loved its sweet look (and I am a heavy NI-user). I tried to fit it into my Cubase-workflow, but somehow it always seemed to resist that, like it was saying to me: ''Use me, and ME alone!". I ended up selling it, also because I bought a KK s61, which fit in with my Cubase workflow painlessly, and gave me the plug-in control i craved for. 
However, it seems that Maschine does has some kind of spell on me, because I find myself googling for MK3 information a lot, these days. 

So here's my question: do any of you use Maschine in its current iteration as a plug in in Cubase (I'm on 9 pro) and feel it really ADDS to Cubase-workflow (instead of adding another kind of workflow, if you know what I mean). An example: I now usually add a Toontrack drum to an existing song, or I start with Toontrack and jam along. Maybe I can use Maschine to play a beat in more easily, without relying on midi pre-fab? But then again, if that would be its only use, it might be too expensive... What I really don't want is to have two seperate environments (Cubase and Maschine) that I have to merge sometime in the writing process.

Hope any of these questions make sense to you...


----------



## Hywel (Sep 9, 2017)

I've recently bought a Maschine Jam for 3 reasons...

1. As a relatively low cost entry into the world of using Maschine software and the factory library of sounds that goes with it
2. To be used and set up as in independent controller for Cubase with particular emphasis on the touchstrips (I know there's not a lot of love for these on VI-C, but for my useage I find they are really good)
3. I really like all the buttons and the different colours and flashy lights.

Well ok, two main reasons then.

Being a Cubase user primarily I wanted to use it as a plugin and herein lies the problem with the software, if I want my Maschine track to start anywhere other than at the beginning of the piece I am working on I have to remember to add a "Scene" of silence up to that point, and if I make overall changes in the structure of the project within Cubase I have to remember to work these in to the Maschine "Song" for it's "Patterns" to flow in sync. Not having a lot of success with this at the moment and I'm sort of thinking that it may be better to export stuff created in Maschine into Cubase as audio or midi at the various points Maschine parts are needed within the project. Be interested to hear anyone else's views on how they integrate Maschine with Cubase.

With regard to the touchstrips... I really liked the ones on my S88 (ducks behind his monitor to avoid the flying debris). The ones on Maschine Jam are not as long. I have found that when using them as a CC generator (I use the first three in line to control cc1, cc11 and cc7 when recording or editing CSS and other string layers) my finger first slides up to roughly the area I want and then if I pivot my finger backward and forward I can get a reasonable control within quite a narrow range of ccs. Anyone else found this? 

Hywel


----------



## StillLife (Sep 10, 2017)

Maybe you all have seen it already, but yesterday I found a very usefull recent Youtube video on using Cubase 9 and Maschine integrated:


----------

